# Zwei Goldfische haben waehrend des Winters ihre rote Farbe verloren



## framp (7. Apr. 2012)

Meine beiden aeltesten Goldfische haben sich beide gemeinsam waerend des strengen Winters dazu entschlossen ihre rote Farbe zu verlieren und sind jetzt nicht mehr rot sondern weisslich.

Ich weiss, das Goldfische schon mal ihre Farbe verlieren - wobei nicht klar ist wieso - aber ich finde es doch schon einen merkwuerdigen Zufall, dass meine aeltesten Goldies zum selben Zeitpunkt waerend der Winterruhe beschliessen ihre Farbe abzulegen. Interessanterweise ist es ein Paerchen (also m & w).  Man koennte fast meinen die haben sich abgesprochen.

Hat jemand einen Tip wie ich sie davon ueberzeugen kann wieder ihr schoenes rotes Farbkleid anzulegen?


----------



## Connemara (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Zwei Goldfische haben waerend des Winters ihre rote Farbe verloren*

Von meinen 5 Goldfischen hat einer nach einem dreiviertel Jahr auch die Farbe verloren...das ist jetzt ca. 2 Jahre her und er ist putzmunter. Wenn deine Fische sich normal verhalten und keine anderen Auffälligkeiten zeigen, ist bestimmt alles in Ordnung und nur Veranlagung ...

Wenn es jemand besser weiß...bitte her mit dem Wissen 

Liebe Grüße, Birgit


----------



## Moonlight (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Zwei Goldfische haben waerend des Winters ihre rote Farbe verloren*

Vielleicht fehlte ein bestimmter Farbstoff und die Fische haben deswegen ihre Farbe verloren ??? 
Versucht es doch mal mit Farbfutter ... funktioniert bei Koi doch auch ganz gut ... warum nicht auch bei Goldfischen 

Mandy


----------



## framp (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Zwei Goldfische haben waerend des Winters ihre rote Farbe verloren*



Moonlight schrieb:


> ...Versucht es doch mal mit Farbfutter ... funktioniert bei Koi doch auch ganz gut ... warum nicht auch bei Goldfischen


Was ist das? Ich habe nur diese Seite gefunden. Mit Rinderherzen will ich aber nicht rumhantieren


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Zwei Goldfische haben waerend des Winters ihre rote Farbe verloren*

Hi Framp,

das mit dem umfärben von vielen Goldfischen in eine früher oder später weißlichfleischfarbene Form ist genetisch bedingt. Farbfutter die rote Färbungen kräftigen (Paprikapulver, Krebs-/Garnelenpanzer) helfen da nicht (meine Goldfische wurden später auch weißlich, die ältesten davon schwimmen noch heute als "weiße Wale"  im Feuerlöschteich bei den Forellen eines Bekannten

MfG Frank


----------



## framp (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Zwei Goldfische haben waerend des Winters ihre rote Farbe verloren*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> ... Farbfutter die rote Färbungen kräftigen (Paprikapulver, Krebs-/Garnelenpanzer) helfen da nicht ...


Schade, rot gefallen Sie mir viel besser. Allerdings scheint es auch anderherum zu gehen, denn interessanterweise muessen zwei Goldfische, die vor dem Winter weiss waren, jetzt rot sein. Denn ich hatte vor dem Winter 2 weisse Goldfische und nach dem Winter ebenso 2  weisse Goldfische - aber die jetzigen Weissen sind definitiv nicht die vorherigen Weissen, denn sie sind die groessten und haben auch sonst noch sie besonders auszeichnende Merkmale. Vielleicht entscheiden sich die beiden Alten ja auch wieder irgendwann mal ihr Aeusseres zu aendern. Dachte nur man koennte das vielleicht irgendwie beeinflussen


----------



## koifischfan (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Zwei Goldfische haben waerend des Winters ihre rote Farbe verloren*

Ein __ Goldfisch im Aquarium hatte zu Weihnachten eine schöne rote Farbe und einen schwarzen Fleck. Im Februar war er nur noch silbrig. Jetzt ist er wieder nur einfach rot.


----------



## framp (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Zwei Goldfische haben waerend des Winters ihre rote Farbe verloren*

Fein. D.h. also ich kann mir Hoffnung machen dass es sich die beiden mal wieder anders überlegen.


----------



## Moonlight (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Zwei Goldfische haben waerend des Winters ihre rote Farbe verloren*



framp schrieb:


> Mit Rinderherzen will ich aber nicht rumhantieren



Mensch, ich meine damit fertiges Farbfutter ... 
Sollst doch keine Rinderherzen in den Teich schmeißen ... oder hast Du Piranhas *

Mandy


----------



## framp (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Zwei Goldfische haben waerend des Winters ihre rote Farbe verloren*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Mensch, ich meine damit fertiges Farbfutter ...
> Sollst doch keine Rinderherzen in den Teich schmeißen ... oder hast Du Piranhas *...


Genau nach _Farbfutter_ habe ih gegoogelt und das war der erste Hit ... es gab aber natuerlich noch andere


----------



## Moonlight (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Zwei Goldfische haben waehrend des Winters ihre rote Farbe verloren*

Ich hatte eigentlich an das gedacht ... Sera, Hikari etc.

http://www.teich-filter.eu/teich-fi...ra-koi-professional-spirulina-farbfutter.html

http://www.tierfachmarkt.de/e-trolley/page_17974/index.html


----------



## framp (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zwei Goldfische haben waehrend des Winters ihre rote Farbe verloren*

Nachtrag: Vor ein paar Tagen hat ein __ Reiher alle meine hellen Goldfische incl der beiden, um die es sich hier eigentlich drehte - verspiesen. Das Thema hat sich also erledigt. 

RIP


----------

